
An inside look at Google’s data-driven job interview process - shagie
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/capitalbusiness/an-inside-look-at-googles-data-driven-job-interview-process/2013/09/03/648ea8b2-14bd-11e3-880b-7503237cc69d_story.html
======
towaway1138
Speaking as someone who passed the phone-screen, the all-day interview, and
the hiring committee, only to be nixed by some exec, I call bullshit. Their
hiring process is pretty much like everyone else's--filled with randomness.

(I realized later that getting turned down was a stroke of great luck, self-
serving as that might sound.)

------
pinewurst
(2013)

